# The Upcoming Wheat Crisis



## bugmenot (3 July 2009)

http://stocks.investopedia.com/stoc...pcoming-Wheat-Crisis-GRU-DBA-SYT-JJG0702.aspx

"While most Americans have never heard of Ugandan 99 (Ug99) or Stem Rust fungus, it is a hugely growing concern in the world of agriculture and food production. Nearly 80% of the world's most widely grown crop is in danger, and farmers in the United States estimate that nearly 10 billion dollars of wheat could be lost if the fungus makes it to our shores."

What does everyone think of this story? I generally find Investopedia to be quite a good and well informed site. If this fungus is as bad as they say, how are we going to feed the hungry mouths of the growing world population? And, more importantly, where should I invest my money???


----------



## Rockon2 (4 July 2009)

Hasn't affected the December 09 Wheat, Chicago Board of Trade chart yet ..

  This is the one most Aussie farmers have there eye on..


----------



## Tradesurfer (6 July 2009)

Trend has been down for some time and the attached chart in the prior reply shows that at most in a range. Not familiar with with anything other than price when it comes to wheat but the key with a fundamental idea is to use price or technical analysis to decide when to enter and exit.


----------



## moXJO (6 July 2009)

Didn't read the story but if it’s the same one; then last I heard was they are crossbreeding wheat strains and taking them to Africa to test against the mould. I thought they had already found a fairly resistant strain.


----------

